# Wow, the new Rupes Bigfoot Bag!!



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Just seen this, going to have to get one of these or maybe two!


































































Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Apparently this is the new Deluxe kit version, Im off to buy one, so I'll let you know the price soon


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

edited with better pictures and of there new bottles as well. 

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Look like a 1 bag job. Holds everything you need


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

Credit card at the ready me thinks :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Have all the kit but no bag, looks good Paul.
Must admit it is the dogs danglies for a correction machine, works great with MF pads with Scholl S3 Gold.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I want to buy the Rupes now just so I can have the cool orgasnised bag :lol:

Let us all know how much it is when you find out please


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bod42 said:


> I want to buy the Rupes now just so I can have the cool orgasnised bag :lol:
> 
> Let us all know how much it is when you find out please


And then triple that price to get it here :lol:


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Alex L said:


> And then triple that price to get it here :lol:


Ya thats about right :wall:

I managed to get my DAS-6 Pro delivered over here for less than having it delivered in the UK but the polishes are what would kill you on postage.


----------



## spiros (Mar 30, 2010)

I dont want to be rude but I would rather see your excellent works as you haven't posted for a while as i believe your are among the best instead of advertising the Rupes bag.. Just my 2 cent opinion..


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

spiros said:


> I dont want to be rude but I would rather see your excellent works as you haven't posted for a while as i believe your are among the best instead of advertising the Rupes bag.. Just my 2 cent opinion..


its a cool bag though!!

If you want to see my work, there is plenty of it on my gallery, FB and Youtube page and on here 

I think these bags will be available through the Rupes resellers, as a Luxury kit and on there own.

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

These are going to be £87.30 inc vat for the bag apparently.

Kind Regards
Paul 
Miracle Detail


----------



## CTR De (Feb 10, 2011)

£90 jeez !!!! , the flex ones are fantastic and only £27 , not for me im afraid at that price


----------



## dubber (Oct 2, 2011)

:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow 90, AF bag it is then


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Overpriced, just like the polisher...


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

-Raven- said:


> Overpriced, just like the polisher...


So true


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

Miracle Detail said:


> Apparently this is the new Deluxe kit version, *Im off to buy one*, so I'll let you know the price soon


I sincerely hope you're not having to pay for it after the amount of sales they've gained from you :lol:


----------



## Danny_Leeds (Dec 28, 2011)

Nice bag shame its overpriced


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Its a bag. If the bag alone costs circa £90, then that is insane. Its a bag.


----------

